# greetings



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

wishing everyone a joyful Christmas Eve, Christmas Day and prosperous new year. may you all have a wonderful celebration.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Also from the house of Jet Lag. Merry Christmas to one and all. May we always remember the true meaning of Christmas and have the spirit of Christ with us throughout the new year :xmascandle:


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

Wish you love, laughs, luck. Merry Christmas. Celebrate and enjoy ....


----------



## Rogdas (Apr 9, 2015)

Jet Lag said:


> Also from the house of Jet Lag. Merry Christmas to one and all. May we always remember the true meaning of Christmas and have the spirit of Christ with us throughout the new year :xmascandle:


our favorite song is " mary did you know" because it will remind you of the true meaning of Christmas.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Merry Christmas to you all as well. May your 2016 be filled with friends, family, love and good health.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

*happy holidays / merry xmas*

seasons greetings from wisconsins far north .
neighbors are ice fishing , on the lake in front of my place .


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Merry Christmas and a Very Happy New Year to all of the Expat Forum crew!


----------

